# Temporary Cellphone while in Germany



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

b-y said:


> Several brands of pre-paid cards in Germany require you refill them from a local bank account. Scratcher-type refills are also available if you look.


I did not know that or never heard of that. My information is:

You can refill them in almost any bank, supermarket etc. paying cash.

I don't know much about prepaid cards since I have a contract with monthly bill.


----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

Best deal I have found is the pre paid card and phone package. Available for about ***8364;19 or less at any electronics store. 

You will get a pretty decent phone, and the SIM card with probably about ***8364;5 credit on it already. 

You will need a Passport to register. Best pretend you need it for business, as they won't be making a hell of a lot off a short visit.

In the less salubrious parts of most European cities there are shops offering an unlocking service for mobiles phones. The price seems to be about ***8364;10.

In other countries around Europe, there is no requirement for identification and you can pick up a SIM after crossing the border at a petrol station. It makes sense to avoid the ridiculously high roaming chatges levied here

***8364; Should be the Euro sign!


----------



## ronzer (Oct 27, 2002)

I have Verizon in the states which can't do Int'l roaming, so I got a refurb tri-band Siemens C60 via Orbitz:
https://www.orbitz.com/Secure/Prepa...d=5508&productIdx=-1&dateless=true&market=CDG

$39 includes phone & $10 credit. It's $1/min (refillable, but pricey I know), but I only needed it for hotel confirmation/emergency/rendezvous/etc. Didn***8217;t have to worry about tracking one done once I got there. Worked well for me.


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

I have confirmed that this RAZR I have is unlocked and will work with a SIM card I can purchase in Munich so that's what I will attempt to do. Hope it works.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Alfred G said:


> I did not know that or never heard of that. My information is:
> 
> You can refill them in almost any bank, supermarket etc. paying cash.
> 
> I don't know much about prepaid cards since I have a contract with monthly bill.


Alfred:

My response was based on a mix of first-hand and second-hand info. Last year I used an unlocked phone with a Simyo pre-paid SIM card and German number from one of my students who had spent the year in Munich on a Fulbright. He said he got it because it was the cheapest pre-paid service available, but that the only way to refill it was over the Internet using a German bank account. I therefore had to email him when I wanted it refilled. The phone (an old Eriksson) died part way through the trip so I bought a new unlocked Nokia in Italy along with a Wind pre-paid SIM card. It was a call-from-anywhere-in-Western-Europe-to-anywhere-in-the-world service and could be refilled by scratchers.

Best,
--Yale


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

if you plan on making other Europe trips ... a number of companies like Telestial offer SIM cars that allow you to receive free incoming calls throughout Europe, and the outgoing rates aren't awful either.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

b-y said:


> Two addition bits of information...
> 
> _First, about SIM card locks:_
> 
> ...


While a full SIM lock is possible, it isn't that common. The only phone in the US I know of with a full SIM lock is the Apple iPhone (which I would not buy for that reason).


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm bringing this thread back up, since I might be getting a Blackberry 8830 World Edition with my new Verizon contract, and if I do that I'd have it unlocked prior to my trip... 

Can someone familiar with the cell companies overseas chime in to say who some of the major players are, so I can do some research into different SIM card prepays?


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Gig103 said:


> I'm bringing this thread back up, since I might be getting a Blackberry 8830 World Edition with my new Verizon contract, and if I do that I'd have it unlocked prior to my trip...
> 
> Can someone familiar with the cell companies overseas chime in to say who some of the major players are, so I can do some research into different SIM card prepays?


I am not sure Verizon will unlock the new phone. It's locked to one specific carrier, Vodafone. I wonder if there is an unlock code available on the net for this phone already. The carrier with the stongest presence in Germany, Austria, and Czech republic is T-mobile. My U.S. t-mobile phone had the full signal even in very rural areas in Czech republic.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

DXK said:


> I am not sure Verizon will unlock the new phone. It's locked to one specific carrier, Vodafone. I wonder if there is an unlock code available on the net for this phone already. The carrier with the stongest presence in Germany, Austria, and Czech republic is T-mobile. My U.S. t-mobile phone had the full signal even in very rural areas in Czech republic.


I meant T-mobile Germany, T-mobile Austria and T-mobile Czech, which all belong to T-mobile Germany


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I got a flyer from my local AAA office the other day saying that I could rent a phone from them that would work in Europe. I don't think that I saved the flyer because I did not need the phone, but you could try calling them up and asking. I'll check to see if I recycled the flyer when I get home this evening and post a follow-up message later.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Gig103 said:


> I'm bringing this thread back up, since I might be getting a Blackberry 8830 World Edition with my new Verizon contract, and if I do that I'd have it unlocked prior to my trip...
> 
> Can someone familiar with the cell companies overseas chime in to say who some of the major players are, so I can do some research into different SIM card prepays?


My guess is that they will try to keep you in the Vodafone family as Vodafone owns 50% of Verizon Wireless. The German branch of the family is "Vodafone D2" at:
http://www.vodafone.de/

If your phone is truly unlocked prior to your trip, you have lots of choices. There are the major players (T-mobil, Vodafone, etc.), resellers (Wind, etc.). If your calling volume isn't all that high, it doesn't make too much difference so long as you stay in one country. But international roaming, even within the EU, can be expensive.


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

check out telestial.com for international SIM cards.... esp. if you think you are going to multiple countries. Mine has worked very well over the last several years.

you can get unlocked Quad-band GSM phones pretty easily ... midnightbox.com has the PEBL for $99 tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

poleposition said:


> OK Spira, before you get all crazy, yes I did a search and came up empty so here goes.
> 
> It was suggested to me to just buy one of those prepaid disposable phones once I arrive in Germany. I was told this was the best way to go about getting a cell phone for the 4 days I'll be there. My Sprint Treo 755P will not work there and I dont want to be without a phone. Any suggestions? As always, thx very much
> 
> All the best


Best deal is to have Tmobile and pay the .99cents/minute. By the time you are done renting the phone and paying the pre-paid minutes you are up there in cost. This won't work for you since you have sprint but you may be able to borrow from a friend who has tmobile. They also sell dual sim cards on ebay for $5 where you can put two sim cards on your phone. This comes handy when you have a prepaid sim and a personnal sim.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

poleposition said:


> I have confirmed that this RAZR I have is unlocked and will work with a SIM card I can purchase in Munich so that's what I will attempt to do. Hope it works.


Tell me more. You have a phone from AT&T that is unlocked? How do you know? AT&T locks all of their phones as far as I know. I would be interested in learning how you got your phone unlocked. AT&T has been pretty unhelpful when I have talked to them on this.


----------



## gholton (Aug 23, 2005)

5er said:


> check out telestial.com for international SIM cards.... esp. if you think you are going to multiple countries. Mine has worked very well over the last several years.
> 
> you can get unlocked Quad-band GSM phones pretty easily ... midnightbox.com has the PEBL for $99 tonight/tomorrow.


I've used telestial a few times for european sim cards. You pay more to buy the card in advance, but you have the advantage of knowing the phone number before you travel, so you can give out the number before you leave. You also don't waste any of your vacation time figuring out what to do about cellular service.


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

chaz58 said:


> Tell me more. You have a phone from AT&T that is unlocked? How do you know? AT&T locks all of their phones as far as I know. I would be interested in learning how you got your phone unlocked. AT&T has been pretty unhelpful when I have talked to them on this.


This phone has AT&T service but I specifically bought the unlocked version of the phone new from a cell phone store. It did not come from AT&T. You can buy these on ebay as well or at pretty much any cell phone store in the city. I dont use it anymore as I use a Treo from work but I've kept the number on hold for some time now. All I need to do is purchase a SIM card in the airport when I arrive and voila.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

chaz58 said:


> Tell me more. You have a phone from AT&T that is unlocked? How do you know? AT&T locks all of their phones as far as I know. I would be interested in learning how you got your phone unlocked. AT&T has been pretty unhelpful when I have talked to them on this.


There are phone unlocking services that advertise in our local craigslist for $10-20. You probably could find them in your area.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

chaz58 said:


> Tell me more. You have a phone from AT&T that is unlocked? How do you know? AT&T locks all of their phones as far as I know. I would be interested in learning how you got your phone unlocked. AT&T has been pretty unhelpful when I have talked to them on this.


if your account is in good standing, email customer care from the web page. they'll send you the unlock code, just tell them you are planning on travelling internationally and would like to use another sim while in europe. as long as you've been with them for a decent period of time (at least six months) they'll email you the unlock code for free. i've done this with a few phones i have gotten from them, blackjack, treo 750, sony ericsson W600i. i cant tell you the exact subscription time they require before giving you the code as i've been with them for 5+ years. see here for more details:http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1207776


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks - those are some good options to try. My AT&T is their first GMS international phone - I'll try again to get it unlocked, but its probably time to buy an unlocked one (or have someone on craigs list help me out).

Thanks


----------



## drewser (Mar 7, 2007)

bretov said:


> this is just another option to consider.
> 
> the reviews are awesome- the comparison to other known phone services in this category is really no comparison
> 
> http://www.callineurope.com/cgi-bin/cie.cgi?b=(null)&p=europe.html


Anybody ever use these folks? They seem to be the best deal for those of us who don't necessarily need a prepaid minute package and just want it for "just-in-case". I went ahead and ordered one for early April.


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

I buy a really cheap, unlocked Nokia and can add a sim card almost anywhere in the world. I use scratch off cards to recharge and they're almost always easy to find.


----------



## Boomer_M3 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Call-in-Europe?*



drewser said:


> Anybody ever use these folks? They seem to be the best deal for those of us who don't necessarily need a prepaid minute package and just want it for "just-in-case". I went ahead and ordered one for early April.


I am considering the "calling in Europe" folks as well. But, their web site is so broken that you can't get an order to work. Can't see a company address. Is this a legit company?


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

With time to spare and at least over 90 days before my ED, I purchased a prepaid phone with T-Mobile. Their policy is to unlock the telephone after the account is in good standing for at least 90 days and you purchase pre-paid time within 30 days of the unlock request. I purchased a Quad Band RAZR for $99 (+$6 tax). The telephone will be used by my daughter once she goes to middle school next year, so the expense made more sense.

I think it was Alfred that made me aware of the following company: http://www.united-mobile.com

The rates for outgoing seem affordable at $0.40/min. compared to other options, despite what appears to be a call set up cost of $0.35/call. The number is a UK number and incoming call are free to me, but obviously will be charged at international rates to the caller. However, it is not expensive to call the UK from the USA - certainly cheaper than $40/min.

The number/account can be maintained active for a nominal yearly fee... so the same card will work on my ED in 2010.

Will continue researching but this seems like the winner. Otherwise I will always have the option of purchasing an O2 or T-Mobile card once I land in Germany.

If you already have a GSM tri or quad-band unlocked phone and your carrier is ATT or T-Mobile, then simply add world calling capability. I use Verizon and did not have that option on my existing phone.

Hope this helps... Stuart :thumbup:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> If you already have a GSM tri or quad-band unlocked phone and your carrier is ATT or T-Mobile, then simply add world calling capability. I use Verizon and did not have that option on my existing phone.


Verizon now has a couple of "world phones" that are CDMA for US, and accept a SIM card for elsewhere. They have Blackberry 8830 and Motorola Z6c (perhaps they have others), but I don't know if they are unlocked. Something to consider when it's time to upgrade phones.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Asteroid said:


> Verizon now has a couple of "world phones" that are CDMA for US, and accept a SIM card for elsewhere. They have Blackberry 8830 and Motorola Z6c (perhaps they have others), but I don't know if they are unlocked. Something to consider when it's time to upgrade phones.


Here's the scoop on the BB 8830, as I just did this firsthand:
1. Get the phone, do not sign up for global service (costs extra)
2. Call global support, and request a free SIM card
3. When the SIM card arrives, call global support back and request an unlock.

#2 is necessary, since the SIM port needs to be 'active' to unlock it. They didn't charge me anything for this, even though the store wanted $30 for the SIM card.

Another note, you have to have it unlocked by Verizon, since the codes are unique to the phone.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Asteroid said:


> Verizon now has a couple of "world phones" that are CDMA for US, and accept a SIM card for elsewhere. They have Blackberry 8830 and Motorola Z6c (perhaps they have others), but I don't know if they are unlocked. Something to consider when it's time to upgrade phones.


Thanks for the info :thumbup: I'll keep it in mind on my next upgrade.

Another "call back" provider is Telestial (telestial.com) with similar rates to United Mobile. I haven't tried it, but using "SLOWTRAV" as a coupon code at checkout may get you a 10% discount.

Actually, this article was very informative: http://www.slowtrav.com/europe/cell_phones_roaming.htm

Stuart


----------



## speed777 (Mar 4, 2008)

*I'm a customer of Call in Europe*



Boomer_M3 said:


> I am considering the "calling in Europe" folks as well. But, their web site is so broken that you can't get an order to work. Can't see a company address. Is this a legit company?


Got my SIM 3 month ago, works great!!
They are partnering with Vodafone networks so great coverage and the prices are the lowest. 
What do you mean when you say the website was so broken? I had no issue when i place my order online, what navigator did you use?


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

I have to say that callingineurope.com looks very attractive. Anyone encounter problems with thir service? The web site is up, but live chat support was out to lunch


----------



## speed777 (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought some train tickets through Rail Europe, and if you come from their website the shipping ground was free, I just checked and it's still valid today.

Again I can recommend them as I used them during my last trip, and there are no hidden cost...
:thumbup:


----------



## Boomer_M3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Trying to complete an order on their web site leaves lots of holes. 

Can't enter a state (city and country only), shipping optionss are all blank, total order remains $0.00, transit time shows a colored map - but no way to decode it.

Has anyone completed an order on the web site? Or did you use the 800 number?


----------



## CALL IN EUROPE (Mar 4, 2008)

*From Call in Europe*

Hi,

I'm working for Call in Europe and found your forum, if you have some troubles on ordering on our website it's because you have Java disabled on your navigator.

Please feel free to write me if you have any questions!


----------



## GTI_nyc (Mar 4, 2008)

I used them during several trips to France/UK/Germany...and with my unlocked blackberry. I got the BIS activated and pay on postpaid just for my calls. It is pretty convenient as I am over changing SIM cards each time I cross a border. I ordered online and also spoke later with a rep.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

CALL IN EUROPE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm working for Call in Europe and found your forum, if you have some troubles on ordering on our website it's because you have Java disabled on your navigator.
> 
> Please feel free to write me if you have any questions!


Can we get a special "Bimmerfest" discount? :thumbup:


----------



## CALL IN EUROPE (Mar 4, 2008)

*From Call in Europe*

Sorry guys, I can't give you any discount but I read some interesting post from today if you see what I mean...


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Would you care to explain how Keep My US Number works? Is the access number specific to my Sim card? Is the Access Number a US number? Is the $0.10 charged daily only on days when I receive a call? Do the people calling get charged international long distance? Does my line using the call forward? 

Also... do you happen to know how much shipping would be for a Sim and telephone to Florida?


----------



## CALL IN EUROPE (Mar 4, 2008)

SJAPoc said:


> Would you care to explain how Keep My US Number works? Is the access number specific to my Sim card? Is the Access Number a US number? Is the $0.10 charged daily only on days when I receive a call? Do the people calling get charged international long distance? Does my line using the call forward?
> 
> Also... do you happen to know how much shipping would be for a Sim and telephone to Florida?


Of course,
With Keep my US number we provide a local phone number where you can forward your calls to. This number is then forwarded by our service to your CIE service.
No the access number is not specific to your SIM card, yes it's a US number.
No the 0.10 is charged only once per day during the activation of that option so for instance if you are traveling for 10 days you will be billed $1, no matter if you have received or not some calls.
No, the people will contact you on your US number, so there is no surcharge for them. You will pay $0.29 for each incoming calls with that option (so in France it will cost you 0.29 to receive a call with the Keep my US number option, in Germany it will cost you 0.58)
Yes, if you use Keep my US number you will use call forward minutes of your plans.

Ground shipping to any states is $12.
Again check the speed777 posting today ;-)


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

How many phone calls will you be making? Consider the start up cost, and all the nickels and dimes cost, would it be cheaper to just use your USA provider GSM phone in Europe at 99 cents + tax per minute (T-Mobile)? It makes sense to me. Make sure when you are not using it, turn it off because any calls from the USA will also cost you the EU rate.


----------



## CALL IN EUROPE (Mar 4, 2008)

*Worth Tmobile*

As a Call in Europe employee of course I will tell you that's worth it and you can't compare with Tmobile.
Our solution costs $29 one time fee for the SIM that's it (you can get free ground shipping somewhere...). If you do the calculation with the rate of Tmobile you break even if you receive 29 min of call in France, 41 min of calls received elsewhere in Europe.
+ ask someone in Europe to contact you on your US number and look at their face!

Bachelors beware!!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

CALL IN EUROPE said:


> Bachelors beware!!


:rofl::thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

CALL IN EUROPE said:


> (you can get free ground shipping somewhere...)


I gather you need to buy a train ticket to get free shipping :dunno:


----------



## GTI_nyc (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave 330I...really, how can you say that using T-Mobile (or any other US carrier BTW) abroad is more cost efficient than a local European solution? Do you travel to Europe really? I am T-Mobile and i was fed up with the roaming charges...swapping a SIM is quick and when you see the saving per minute the initial costs are quickly covered. And if on top you need data (as a Blackberry user like me) you have not much choice in the US for a Euro SIM that is compatible. Not a single local prepaid SIM card in Europe is BB compatible...at best sometimes with GPRS but if I need my BB I am stuck using TMB abroad. If you have the $ for that fine, but not everybody can do that. Even corporate travelers are asked to find savings where they can...


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

GTI_nyc said:


> Dave 330I...really, how can you say that using T-Mobile (or any other US carrier BTW) abroad is more cost efficient than a local European solution? Do you travel to Europe really? I am T-Mobile and i was fed up with the roaming charges...swapping a SIM is quick and when you see the saving per minute the initial costs are quickly covered. And if on top you need data (as a Blackberry user like me) you have not much choice in the US for a Euro SIM that is compatible. Not a single local prepaid SIM card in Europe is BB compatible...at best sometimes with GPRS but if I need my BB I am stuck using TMB abroad. If you have the $ for that fine, but not everybody can do that. Even corporate travelers are asked to find savings where they can...


I agree with Dave 330i if you plan on only making 30minutes or less of calls. Otherwise a prepaid sim may be a better deal. For me I'd rather use my US number and stick to making a restricted amount of calls. It has worked for me year after year with charges below $50.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

GTI_nyc said:


> Dave 330I...really, how can you say that using T-Mobile (or any other US carrier BTW) abroad is more cost efficient than a local European solution? Do you travel to Europe really? I am T-Mobile and i was fed up with the roaming charges...swapping a SIM is quick and when you see the saving per minute the initial costs are quickly covered. And if on top you need data (as a Blackberry user like me) you have not much choice in the US for a Euro SIM that is compatible. Not a single local prepaid SIM card in Europe is BB compatible...at best sometimes with GPRS but if I need my BB I am stuck using TMB abroad. If you have the $ for that fine, but not everybody can do that. Even corporate travelers are asked to find savings where they can...


I travel to Europe every year. I was there last April-May.
I will be there most of May this year.
I will be there next year as well.
I'm not promoting using USA network or EU network. *Figure out which is more cost effective first.* Consider the start up cost and all the hidden charges using a EU phone before buying an EU phone after you get there. In my US T-Mobile phone, i have already have all my EU contacts in my address book, those numbers are confirmed to be correct. I don't have to re-enter them into the new EU phone.

I'm not there on business, so I make limited number of calls to friends, telling them, I'm here. Can I stay at your place?


----------



## CALL IN EUROPE (Mar 4, 2008)

SJAPoc said:


> I gather you need to buy a train ticket to get free shipping :dunno:


Not at all!!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

CALL IN EUROPE said:


> Not at all!!


Placed my order today and received free shipping mentioning Euro Rail. If planning any time in France, I advise getting the French Plan. From what I was told, Euro Rates will apply to the rest of Europe, but there are considerable savings in France, such as incoming calls being free. It appears to be the most cost effective option out there based on my research, other than possibly using a US carrier on an international plan and controlling your talk time.

There is no contract and detailed billing is sent to you be email showing your usage. It is then billed to your CC. If you don't spend more than $60/year, there is a yearly renewal fee. You are asked if you wish to renew before the fee is charged! I think the savings on one ED trip - as I have planned - will make up for the inception cost of $29 for the sim/activation. I even picked up the GSM Phone for $19. It is locked to the Call in Europe service, but it is a very fair price and I can always use it as a backup.


----------



## psucelticXI (Nov 19, 2007)

Crap. I didn't even think about the Blackberry not working over there... 

I dunno if I could go a week without it. :eeps:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Gig103 said:


> Here's the scoop on the BB 8830, as I just did this firsthand:
> 1. Get the phone, do not sign up for global service (costs extra)
> 2. Call global support, and request a free SIM card
> 3. When the SIM card arrives, call global support back and request an unlock.
> ...


I just did this. I'd like to add that the Verizon customer service people get :thumbup: from me.

Verizon rate in Germany (and most of Europe) is 1.29/min, but you can add global service for 4.99/mo (it's pro-rated so you can add/remove anytime) to lower the rate to 0.99/min. Good things: no new SIM startup cost, people in US can reach you as per usual # (maybe not so good :dunno. Bad things: all calls cost the same whether you're calling across the street or across 9 time zones, incoming calls also cost the same, for someone in Germany to call you they have to dial long distance to your US number.


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

For anyone that has an old cell at home that is not being used (that takes a sim card) just call your carrier and have them give you the unlock code. its illegal for them not to give it to you if the phone is yours and it is not under contract. after that hook up a JAJAH account. all calls are super cheap. Couple of cents a minute just about everywhere. so once you have the sim and the new # just set that # up in JAJAH and it will give you a USA number that is dialed to reach your Germany cell #. Incoming calls are free so anyone can call you and the cost is very minimal through JAJAH. if you want to call the US while there all you need is a computer, go to JAJAH and call your whatever # you want and it shows up as an incoming call so that call is free also.:thumbup:


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

oh and for those that can wait, my wife is in Frankfurt today and purchased a eplus sim for my V3 RZR for 13 euro. .09 euro per min. to usa if you go that route and incoming/voicemail free. So you can just get it there and not pay these companies for there shipping/sales service.


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

I bought a prepaid Italian Vodafone SIM card while in Italy for 10 EUR, including 5 EUR worth of airtime. Incoming calls were free while outgoing calls within Italy were 12 Euro cents per minute. Worked great.

Make sure your US phone is quad band GSM and unlocked, otherwise the foreign SIM won't work.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Rolf told me when I got there that there was a problem in Germany getting pre-paid SIM cards and as a matter of fact, the booth at the arrival hall of T2 at MUC no longer exists because of these problems.

I went to a T-Mobile store near Marienplatz and they said that they were "out" of those SIM cards but could sell me a prepaid handy. I went to the Vodafone store on the other side of the square and they sold me one for E20 with E10 credit on it. I was able to text my wife who has Verizon back home. They did not know of any such "problem." The only MUST they said was some sort of photo ID, passport preferable for foreigners.

The LG CU500 that I obtained worked beautifully and it also connected wirelessly to my car no problemo! The neat thing about the Vodafone that I wasn't expecting was that the first time you use the card, you can ask if you want prompts in English or German. So when I called to check minutes, those prompts were in English. The voicemail, however, could not be converted to English so I never used that feature.


----------

